# [SOLVED]Krzaki w konsoli i niektórych programach

## vutives

Witam. Wiem, że to wiele razy było przerabiane na forum, jednak nie poradziełm sobie z problemem. Otóż w konsoli i w niektórych porgramasz jak kadu, kwrite, kate nie mam następujących liter: ęąśżźń. UTF-8 ustawiałem wg poradnika w gentoo docs. Moje rc.conf 

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

 /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

```
keymap="pl2"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

Dodam, że próbowałem z ustawionym consoletrans na 8859-2_to_uni i consolefont="ter-v16n" i nie pomagało. A, mój /etc/env.d/99local 

```
LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

```
vutives@gentoo ~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

EDIT:

Teraz wróciłem na lokalizację iso-8859-2 i dalej ten sam problem. Help!Last edited by vutives on Wed Feb 14, 2007 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

problemy w Xach - powtarzane do znudzenia: zainstaluj corefonts i ustaw czcionki z obsługą ogonków.

----------

## vutives

Hm, poprawiłem jeszcze wszystko, żeby było jak tu. Na zwykłej konsoli literki są ok. Jednak w programach konsole, kadu itd. są krzaki, mimo, ze w centrum sterowania ustawiłem czcionki z ogonkami...

----------

## Arfrever

Odnośnie konsole, czy sprawdzałeś menu "Ustawienia" -> "Czcionka" -> "Wybierz..."?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## vutives

Faktycznie pomogło... Myślałem, ze konsole jako KDE'owski program uznaje ustawienia globalne. No cóż, solved  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

Nie chce nic mowic, ale tematow w tym stylu - czyli wszystko ustawilem dobrze i nie dziala, a pozniej okazuje sie ze chodzilo o czcionke bylo juz multum, widac jeszcze za malo.

----------

## Raku

dlatego zastanawiam się nad blokowaniem kolejnych   :Cool: 

----------

## wodzik

a jest taki watek w faq ?

----------

## kreon28

Mam inny problem. Nigdzie nie mam problemow za wyjatkiem partycji ntfs-na nich nie mam ogonkow - zamiast "ł" wyswietla mi krzaki

moj fstab:

```
/dev/hda5 /mnt/win_d ntfs-3g users,user,umask=0,locale=pl_PL.utf8,uid=xxx, 0 0
```

----------

## unK

Może spróbuj dodać jeszcze nls=utf8.

----------

## kreon28

 *unK wrote:*   

> Może spróbuj dodać jeszcze nls=utf8.

 

Dodalem, niestety nic to nie dalo...

----------

## przemos

Spróbuj tego:

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/partycja_numer  /mnt/ntfs <tu_wpisz_typ_syst_plikow>  noauto,defaults,users,user,exec,iocharset=utf8,codepage=852,dmask=000 0 0
```

EDIT:

Oczywiscie wszystko w jednej lini.

----------

